# Cancun fishing question



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My wife just booked a trip to Cancun Mexico. We are staying at the Krystal Resort located at the North East Pansula. Just wondering if anyone has been down there and done any fishing? She gave me permission to go ahead and do some fishing while we are there. Gotta love her. I was seeing if anyone used a charter or did any surf fishing? Thanks in advanced HATRAT


----------



## dirtmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

We stay on Isla Mujeres just off the coast of the hotel zone. They have a website for the island. There are a number of very good charter boats, have used Capt Tony many times. It is just a short ferry boat ride from the main dock just norht of the hotel zone.
On Isla there are a few resturants that will take a fish and clean and cook one for you for the fish. Barracuda is great eating::B


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know what month you are going but the next couple of months are just gr8 for skipjack(in the tuna family) and dorado(dophin on the east coast and mahi-mahi in the pacific) Also this is just about the time for yellowtail tuna as well. In Aug is when the whalesharks come close to the islands feeding. Those are the big spotted whale looking big mouth plankton feeders that are about 60 feet long. And you can swim with them. Off shore fishing is incredible but expensive if you are going by yourself but with a couple of guys aint to bad if shared. About a 100 bucks or so per person what with fuel cost being what it is and all. You should have a good time fishing and eating. Dont be afraid of the nighttime street venders either. just look for where the locals are hanging out and dig in. The Carne-asada on flada tortillas with pico-de-gillo is out of this world good. The fish tacos are to die for. Man my mouth is watering and I wish I were there right now. Man thats some good food to and like 3 for a buck. 
I just depressed myself. Iam going back in and just watch some more stupid mind numbing TV.
You lucky Dog you better let us know how it was!
later
donm


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was just in riviera maya last week. We did a shared charter with capt ricks. Had a great time. Our boat got a 8ft sailfish, a big wahoo, and a barracuda. All trolling, but not bad for only 4 hours.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was down in Cancun earlier this year for my spring break. I was able to get out on a charter for a day with some of my friends who were down there with me and we had a blast. Went out with Fishing Charters Cancun http://www.worldwidefishing.com/mexico/b1832/index.html for a 6hr trip. The crew was great, spoke enough english to get by and always had a bunch of jokes. Headed out and caught some big bonitas for bait, threw them on the hook and the fun began. Caught some nice size barracudas at first and then the amber jacks started hitting. It was like reeling in a freight train with them. Ended up getting about twenty of them as well as a couple red snapper...The crew gave us the red snapper and kept the rest. I'm guessing either to eat or sell.

Forgot to mention we all ended up getting sea sick at the end, I'm blaming it on the large amount of tequila shots we had the night before and not the 7 ft seas.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank You everyone for the replies. Fishmonster I just contacted the place you sent me and the guy said we are staying about 12mins from them. He said I could do a 6hr shared trip with them. We leave for vacation on the 28th of July and will be there for the entire week, so I think I'll go out with them mid week. I will let you guys know how we do. I'm a little EXCITED NOW!!! HATRAT


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

We just got home from our trip to Mexico. My son and I had an awesome time fishing down there. We tryed to book a trip with the place that fishmonster recommended but they were booked and the only day they could get us out was the day we were leaving. So I searched around and found a boat that could get us out on Tuesday. We got to the dock at around 7:45am and we had to wait on another father and son from Pa. We got on the water just after 8am. It only took about 45mins before we hooked up with are 1st fish. When they stopped the boat we didn't have 1 but 3 Mahi Mahi's hooked up. So we let the 2 kids reel 2 of them in and the other dad reeled the 3rd fish in. They were all around 40"-42". Very awesome to watch the one my son had on was doing some great ocean dancing! Once we got them in we started again and then it was my turn and I caught my Mahi Mahi 42" also. We did some more trolling and picked up some horse eye jacks somewhere around 7 or 8 jacks. 
Then about 3hrs later we got into the bonitas. These guys were some really awesome fighter. The dad from Pa got the 1st one it was about 24". The deckhand took the fish and filleted it right there and cooked it for us. It was very delicious! It was about a half hr later when I was able to catch mine. When I got it near the boat the deckhand started screaming "get the hook, get the hook" then he looks at me and said "not to pressure you but don't loose this fish it a big one". So I was able to get it close enough for him to get it gaffed. They were really excited about it. The bonita was just over 3'. It was a great trip. The crew spoke really good english laughed, joked and really made you feel welcomed. The fish he cooked out there was amazing! The only bad thing was because we hooked up with 3 mahi mahi's at the same time, by the time we got the 3rd one in I looked in the cooler to get a picture of my son and his fish it had already lost its beautiful color. I got a pic of him fighting the fish a shot of them taking it off the hook. I did get some good measurments so if we want to get a replica made we can. All in all great trip I would def recommend these guys to anyone who is planning on going down there. HATRAT


----------



## dirtmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

What was the fishing services name please.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

we went to Puerto Adventures Marina and the name of the charter was Hi Bob Fishing Charters Capt. Donny. Like I said they were really nice and made us feel very welcome. If your going down there look them up and let me know how you did.


----------



## dirtmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, I will be sure to give them a try


----------

